# 8 speed shimano casette



## uphillstruggler (23 Apr 2012)

Hello all, i would like an 8 speed shimano cassette to use on a spare set of wheels, ratio unimportant.

if anyone has one for sale or a swap for some unused bontrager RL anatomic-C 400mm wide set of drops 31,8mm clamp size, let me know.

cheers


----------



## angeleye (25 Apr 2012)

Hi, i took a cassette off a bike i stripped yesterday, 99% certain its 8 speed, with a sram lock ring, ill check when i get home from work tomorow ( thursday) and let you know


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Apr 2012)

angeleye said:


> Hi, i took a cassette off a bike i stripped yesterday, 99% certain its 8 speed, with a sram lock ring, ill check when i get home from work tomorow ( thursday) and let you know


 
Angeleye

nice one, look forward to hearing from you.

cheers


----------



## angeleye (26 Apr 2012)

hey presto. it is indeed 8 speed 11-28 ratio,sram lock ring, all yours for the bars if you want it, thanks


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Apr 2012)

Hello Angel

SRAM will do, where abouts are you?


----------



## angeleye (27 Apr 2012)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello Angel
> 
> SRAM will do, where abouts are you?


im in norwich


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Apr 2012)

Ah, ok, will need to swap details for postage.

Will send a pm.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2012)

Just a bit of thread stealing , i bought a 12-23 8 speed via ebay at x mas and only just fitted it but for commuting its a bit racy for my legs so does anyone want to swap for a 12-25 or a 13-26 ?
Its done maybe 60 miles so fresh as a dasiy !


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Apr 2012)

As I said, I am happy with any ratio, if this helps you out, we can do a round robin.
As long as yours fits a shimano freewheel.


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 May 2012)

Angeleye, recieved the cassette - cheers.

let me know when you get the bars, they should be with you by the end of play today.


----------

